# 5th Annual TKM Memorial Tourney



## highntight (Jan 24, 2011)

5th Annual Travis Klynt Madden Tourney
The 2nd annual Travis Klynt Madden Memorial Scholarship Tournament is scheduled for July 9th. The captain's meeting/social will be on the evening of the 8th. Refreshments will be served. This tournament is in memory of my son, but just as important, raises funds for a memorial scholarship fund in his name. This year we were able to award 15 scholarships based on the success of last years event. 
Averaging 65 teams for the past 4 years.
$150 per team to register- gets you 4 BBQ plates and 4 dance tix. 
$125 if before June 15.
T-shirts for fishermen.
Pots (6) are $50 and you sign up for them the night of the 8th.
Heavy Trout 
Heavy legal red
Heavy stringer (3/2- flounder can sub for trout)
Heavy hardhead/gafftop
Big fish (any fish- any legal means)

Boundaries: Mouth of Colorado River- entrance of Mesquite Bay (all waters between).
Weigh in at Inez, Tx.
Start fishing at 12:01 am July 9th.

Prizes thru 5th place in all pots, in addition to pot money (1st-3rd)- 
Prizes range from Waterloo rods, shimano reels, Costa sunglasses, etc. 
Auction, bait bucket raffle, and dance to follow weigh in. 
All based from Inez Community Center. 
Call (361)648-4268 for more info. 
For entry form/rules-
email: travis_madden @kindermorgan.com

Thanks to all who have participated in the past- look forward to seeing you again!


----------

